# whose the maddest fcker on ukm



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

theres been quite a few mad heads over the years but whose showing signs of a complete nut at the present ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well @Natty Steve'o thinks being natty is cool. That's pretty mental.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

A few quality breakdowns


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

*who's


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Big Daddy STE would win the prize for 2016 for sure.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

vetran said:


> theres been quite a few mad heads over the years but whose showing signs of a complete nut at the present ?


 Plenty of peanuts


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@BigTrev

Jonnylee

NoAudi

THAT GUY WHO LIVED WITH THE THAI PROS AND MADE HIS OWN DRUGS.

THAT SO-CALLED BOUNCER WHO COULD KILL WITH ONE BLOW.

n.b. sorry about caps.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

@infernal0988


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

The award goes to @DTA for performing open surgery on himself and cutting his own nipple off and posting pictures of it on UKM as well.

cant get any madder than that...

Mad and a bad ass.... :beer:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Well Disclosure reckons he is the guy who says what people are afraid to say on here. So by his reasoning he thinks he is pretty tasty


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I could destroy you all In a 1v1 on Halo 3, so me.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Well Disclosure reckons he is the guy who says what people are afraid to say on here. So by his reasoning he thinks he is pretty tasty


 Nice bait mate. Keep my name out your mouth you closet ***


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Nice bait mate. Keep my name out your mouth you closet ***


 Better to be in the closet than locked in the nonce wing.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

never-say-never said:


> The award goes to @DTA for performing open surgery on himself and cutting his own nipple off and posting pictures of it on UKM as well.
> 
> cant get any madder than that...
> 
> Mad and a bad ass.... :beer:


 for gyno? is there a thread? that's mental


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Better to be in the closet than locked in the nonce wing.


 You seem to constantly post about children and pedo's, not to mention have a suspect avy, I'm genuinely starting to think you're a closet nonce.

Dat psychological projection


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

jointhecrazy said:


> for gyno? is there a thread? that's mental


 Yep for gyno,theres a thread here somewhere for it.

mental!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> You seem to constantly post about children and pedo's, not to mention have a suspect avy, I'm genuinely starting to think you're a closet nonce.
> 
> Dat psychological projection


 Clutch at straws all you want.

I'm not the one who openly admits to being attracted to underage girls.

Just cranking your yank until you break.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> You seem to constantly post about children and pedo's, not to mention have a suspect avy, I'm genuinely starting to think you're a closet nonce.
> 
> Dat psychological projection


 All that needs to be said really so shut the fvck up ya daft cvnt


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Robsta used to post on here years ago some mental stuff, mainly kicking fvck out of people.

I would assume he's probably serving a long stretch now which is why he doesn't post on here any more. :lol:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> All that needs to be said really so shut the fvck up ya daft cvnt
> 
> View attachment 139638


 Is the part where I'm supposed to feel bad or deny it? lol.

I forgot a girl only grows tits at 25, my bad bro. If you cant face the reality that there are a number of attractive young girls, then you are simply indenial


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> All that needs to be said really so shut the fvck up ya daft cvnt
> 
> View attachment 139638


 No matter how much you try to deflect or cast smoke screens IMO it is you @Disclosure who is the weirdo :huh:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No matter how much you try to deflect or cast smoke screens IMO it is you @Disclosure who is the weirdo :huh:


 Never denied I wasn't.

A weirdo but I'm real though


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Clutch at straws all you want.
> 
> I'm not the one who openly admits to being attracted to underage girls.
> 
> Just cranking your yank until you break.


 By all means keep trying, no skin off my nose.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Never denied I wasn't.
> 
> A weirdo but I'm real though


 Weird is being Kind.... I cannot say what I really think as I will get a ban! There are special wings in prisons for people with your sexual viewpoint.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Weird is being Kind.... I cannot say what I really think as I will get a ban! There are special wings in prisons for people with your sexual viewpoint.


 You'd be surprised how many people share the same viewpoint, men or women. Why do you think you constantly hear about teachers banging students, just lol at you indenial phaggots.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> You'd be surprised how many people share the same viewpoint, men or women. Why do you think you constantly hear about teachers banging students, just lol at you indenial phaggots.


 That don't make it right....

Deviant

That's why prisons have nonce wings :huh:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> That don't make it right....
> 
> Deviant
> 
> That's why prisons have nonce wings :huh:


 How many do you think are doing it that don't get caught? this is just teachers mate. You need to open your eyes and stop being naive. It's only natural

I've never broke the law so I'm doing what's right by your logic, but keep trying me :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> How many do you think are doing it that don't get caught? this is just teachers mate. You need to open your eyes and stop being naive. It's only natural
> 
> I've never broke the law so I'm doing what's right by your logic, but keep trying me :lol:


 Carry on fella, one day you will be stood in the dock in front of a judge with the prosecution defending a little girl who has no make up on and standing there in her school uniform.

Its not natural for grown men who know better to engage in a sexual relationship with school kids. Butter it up how you like, it is wrong plain and simple.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Is the part where I'm supposed to feel bad or deny it? lol.
> 
> I forgot a girl only grows tits at 25, my bad bro. If you cant face the reality that there are a number of attractive young girls, then you are simply indenial


 The definition of a paedophile is somebody who is attracted to underage girls(which is why nobody agrees with you... dumbass) and it is actually common for scum like you to try and justify their behaviour. So like it or not, you are not a weirdo, you are a freak of nature that needs your throat slitting.

God knows why you still lurk on this forum or why you aren't even banned either so just p1ss off already.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> The definition of a paedophile is somebody who is attracted to underage girls(which is why nobody agrees with you... dumbass) and it is actually common for scum like you to try and justify their behaviour. So like it or not, you are not a weirdo, you are a freak of nature that needs your throat slitting.
> 
> God knows why you still lurk on this forum or why you aren't even banned either so just p1ss off already.


 No it's not moron, you can't even get your facts right so you're not even worth arguing with. Pedophilia is sexual attraction to PRE-PUBERSCENT children, which goes back to my point, that sexual maturity doesn't just suddenly happen at 25. Being attracted to sexually mature girls is perfectly normal, get over yourself you neek


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> No it's not moron, you can't even get your facts right so you're not even worth arguing with. Pedophilia is sexual attraction to PRE-PUBERSCENT children, which goes back to my point, that sexual maturity doesn't just suddenly happen at 25. Being attracted to sexually mature girls is perfectly normal, get over yourself you neek


 I'm just waiting for you to slip up so I can locate you and shop you to one of the paedo hunters.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> No it's not moron, you can't even get your facts right so you're not even worth arguing with. Pedophilia is sexual attraction to PRE-PUBERSCENT children, which goes back to my point, that sexual maturity doesn't just suddenly happen at 25. Being attracted to sexually mature girls is perfectly normal, get over yourself you neek


 Your parents must both have autism and past it down to you, you think like a fvcking plank.

1 - you are sexually attracted as you stated you would have sex and have said multiple times that you HAVE had sex with 16/17 year olds.

2 - A girl has nowhere near matured at 16 let alone 18.

3 - You are a paedophile so go hang yourself pretty please


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Carry on fella, one day you will be stood in the dock in front of a judge with the prosecution defending a little girl who has no make up on and standing there in her school uniform.
> 
> Its not natural for grown men who know better to engage in a sexual relationship with school kids. Butter it up how you like, it is wrong plain and simple.


 Could be worse


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Your parents must both have autism and past it down to you, you think like a fvcking plank.
> 
> 1 - you are sexually attracted as you stated you would have sex and have said multiple times that you HAVE had sex with 16/17 year olds.
> 
> ...


 This guy is a joke, lol. What a fukin retard. You can't even argue your case effectively. Give it up mate


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> I'm just waiting for you to slip up so I can locate you and shop you to one of the paedo hunters.


 Too slick to slip boyo, you'll be waiting a while.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

They do say that the main cause of paedophelia is too many sexy kids.

Joke :lol:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

:smoke:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

never-say-never said:


> The award goes to @DTA for performing open surgery on himself and cutting his own nipple off and posting pictures of it on UKM as well.
> 
> cant get any madder than that...
> 
> Mad and a bad ass.... :beer:


 :beer: showed that Gyno who's king of this castle..


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> Too slick to slip boyo, you'll be waiting a while.


 Slick as in 'covered in sweat after watching Cbeebies' ????


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Slick as in 'covered in sweat after watching Cbeebies' ????


 So was my missus when tom hardy done the bedtime story


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> Pedophilia is sexual attraction to PRE-PUBERSCENT children,


 And he calls other people Morons..........


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

@barsnack is 100% one of them.

From what I know of what he was like to night out these days, he is one crazy mother ****er, although he has claimed down in his older age


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

From memory Neuroscience used to write some mad s**t. But he hasn't posted for a long time.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MBR said:


> From memory Neuroscience used to write some mad s**t. But he hasn't posted for a long time.


 He was a right tool. Forever banging that same old drum.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> No it's not moron, you can't even get your facts right so you're not even worth arguing with. Pedophilia is sexual attraction to PRE-PUBERSCENT children, which goes back to my point, that sexual maturity doesn't just suddenly happen at 25. Being attracted to sexually mature girls is perfectly normal, get over yourself you neek


 TBH, there was a lass who went viral after exchanging messages with Tyga cos she looked older and was particularly attractive - (however she was 14). Several videos of people being asked how old she looked and there were also females commenting on how pretty she was, then stating she looked in her 20s. Don't remember the name though. - just had a quick gander, Molly O'malia is the name.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tazz said:


> TBH, there was a lass who went viral after exchanging messages with Tyga cos she looked older and was particularly attractive - (however she was 14). Several videos of people being asked how old she looked and there were also females commenting on how pretty she was, then stating she looked in her 20s. Don't remember the name though. - just had a quick gander, Molly O'malia is the name.


 Yep I remember. Everyone thought she was hot, she also inboxed other rappers and many other grown men.

Bunch of retards on here that think every 14 year old looks 14


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Yep I remember. Everyone thought she was hot, she also inboxed other rappers and many other grown men.
> 
> Bunch of retards on here that think every 14 year old looks 14


 But you'd still go through with it even though you know they're 14. That's the difference between those who get caught out and nonce's like you.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> But you'd still go through with it even though you know they're 14. That's the difference


 BINGO


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> But you'd still go through with it even though you know they're 14. That's the difference between those who get caught out and nonce's like you.


 Nope.

So some of you are arguing girls at that age aren't developed and no girl that is 14 could possibly look 18

Some of you are throwing the word pedo around for finding them attractive etc

I said in my thread if I DIDN'T know their age I would assume they were older and would find them attractive. Always said I've kept it legal


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> Yep I remember. Everyone thought she was hot, she also inboxed other rappers and many other grown men.
> 
> Bunch of retards on here that think* every 14 year old looks 14*


 Here is your problem. They are not emotionally mature, they are still children....FFS


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Nope.
> 
> So some of you are arguing girls at that age aren't developed and no girl that is 14 could possibly look 18
> 
> ...


 Yeah yeah, get back on your tor browser cruising the dark web.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> This guy is a joke, lol. What a fukin retard. You can't even argue your case effectively. Give it up mate


 All you can say really... So somebody LOOKS 25 but is actually 15 makes it okay? No it does not, it is you who cannot argue your case you absolute stupid joke of a man.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> All you can say really... So somebody LOOKS 25 but is actually 15 makes it okay? No it does not, it is you who cannot argue your case you absolute stupid joke of a man.


 I already gave the definition which defeats your whole argument, its not pedophilia.

Age of consent differs from country to country, as I provided evidence on the previous page. So by your logic, anyone who has sex with a 19 in south korea is a pedophile? Yet here it's perfectly fine? Why do the rules suddenly differ, there isn't a universal law mate. End of the day, pedophilia ultimately is being attracted to pre-pubescent children, that is a universal *fact*.



DappaDonDave said:


> Yeah yeah, get back on your tor browser cruising the dark web.


 Never been on it. More projection Dave, lovely.



Natty Steve'o said:


> Here is your problem. They are not emotionally mature, they are still children....FFS


 It all comes down to the individual, girls generally mature faster than men.

Some girls are completely fine and do NOT want to date a male their own age, they will literally seek out older men. This is extremely commonplace. Subject to circumstance. Long as it's consensual who am I to judge what others may do


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

What about @BryanTheBeef ? He had some mad adventures with his girl Amber...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

that @Heavyassweights is fcuking nuts, heard he has fingered at least three legal age members of ukm.

@hdu is not one


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> that @Heavyassweights is fcuking nuts, heard he has fingered at least three legal age members of ukm.
> 
> @hdu is not one


 inb4 the inevitable tag


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> What about @BryanTheBeef ? He had some mad adventures with his girl Amber...


 Enjoyed he's threads lol.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> Yep I remember. Everyone thought she was hot, she also inboxed other rappers and many other grown men.
> 
> Bunch of retards on here that think every 14 year old looks 14


 I remember in your original thread you said you saw them in the club right? So it would be natural to assume they were over 18 anyway, you find out they're underage, and you back off. Personally I don't see anything wrong with that, it's not YOUR FAULT, that a 15 year old has just happened to matured early and has a face you consider aesthetically pleasing. If you were attracted to someone who was easily distinguishable as a 15 year old then there would be an issue, but that's not the case. (hopefully).


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> What about @BryanTheBeef ? He had some mad adventures with his girl Amber...


 Bryan was mad in a fun way, some other people mentioned in this thread are mad in this kind of way:






It is threads like this that show we need Banzi back, and as mod for the OT section.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> I already gave the definition which defeats your whole argument, its not pedophilia.
> 
> Age of consent differs from country to country, as I provided evidence on the previous page. So by your logic, anyone who has sex with a 19 in south korea is a pedophile? Yet here it's perfectly fine? Why do the rules suddenly differ, there isn't a universal law mate. End of the day, pedophilia ultimately is being attracted to pre-pubescent children, that is a universal *fact*.
> 
> ...


 It's not the legal definition in referencing, it's the fact you perv on kids. Pre or post puberty, you're still a dirty cvnt.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Floydy - especially his pm that he sent on TM.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> It's not the legal definition in referencing, it's the fact you perv on kids. Pre or post puberty, you're still a dirty cvnt.


 Lol you really have no argument left in you, clutching at straws.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> All that needs to be said really so shut the fvck up ya daft cvnt
> 
> View attachment 139638





Tazz said:


> I remember in your original thread you said you saw them in the club right? So it would be natural to assume they were over 18 anyway, you find out they're underage, and you back off. Personally I don't see anything wrong with that, it's not YOUR FAULT, that a 15 year old has just happened to matured early and has a face you consider aesthetically pleasing. If you were attracted to someone who was easily distinguishable as a 15 year old then there would be an issue, but that's not the case. (hopefully).


 Can you not read mate? He posted a picture of a girl he KNEW to be 15, saying she looked 'damn good'?? If you dont see the problem with that, then you can get in the bin with him.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tazz said:


> I remember in your original thread you said you saw them in the club right? So it would be natural to assume they were over 18 anyway, you find out they're underage, and you back off. Personally I don't see anything wrong with that, it's not YOUR FAULT, that a 15 year old has just happened to matured early and has a face you consider aesthetically pleasing. If you were attracted to someone who was easily distinguishable as a 15 year old then there would be an issue, but that's not the case. (hopefully).


 Exactly mate. I said I was surprised by how young some of them were when I got to chatting with them. None of them were underage, it's just the fact that they were relatively close, and how mature/attractive looking they were. I emphasized that some girls mature faster than others, and there are many young girls that could pass for far older, and being drunk in that environment, you could be playing with fire.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Can you not read mate? He posted a picture of a girl he KNEW to be 15, saying she looked 'damn good'?? If you dont see the problem with that, then you can get in the bin with him.


 LOL at how irate you are

Others on here have already established there are girls that age that look older and have attractive features. Stop frontin and acting like it's impossible for a girl of that age to be sexually mature and attractive. No one is saying every girl is, but there are outliers.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> LOL at how irate you are
> 
> Others on here have already established there are girls that age that look older and have attractive features. Stop frontin and acting like it's impossible for a girl of that age to be sexually mature and attractive. No one is saying every girl is, but there are outliers.


 What age are you? Just out of interest, your over use of the 'LOL' makes me think your a teenager and your love of teenage girls


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> What age are you? Just out of interest, your over use of the 'LOL' makes me think your a teenager and your love of teenage girls


 I'm in my twen-teens mate.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> I already gave the definition which defeats your whole argument, its not pedophilia.
> 
> Age of consent differs from country to country, as I provided evidence on the previous page. So by your logic, anyone who has sex with a 19 in south korea is a pedophile? Yet here it's perfectly fine? Why do the rules suddenly differ, there isn't a universal law mate. End of the day, pedophilia ultimately is being attracted to pre-pubescent children, that is a universal *fact*.
> 
> ...


 Ha you tin can. Pedophilia is with children and yes a 15 year old is still a child... You do realise you are the ONLY ONE who agrees with yourself?

I wish I could report this guy to the police lol.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Lol you really have no argument left in you, clutching at straws.


 I'm going to find you.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Ha you tin can. Pedophilia is with children and yes a 15 year old is still a child... You do realise you are the ONLY ONE who agrees with yourself?
> 
> I wish I could report this guy to the police lol.


 Well obviously it is illegal in this country, and I have never broke the law, so no idea why you're even bringing this up. My point was it differs from country to country and it isn't so black and white. What is acceptable here, is illegal in other countries, and so forth. But your failure to understand that leads me to think you have brutally low intelligence.

Report me for not breaking the law? good luck with that. You wouldn't do nada because you know you'd get your ass whooped :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Well obviously it is illegal in this country, and I have never broke the law, so no idea why you're even bringing this up. My point was it differs from country to country and it isn't so black and white. What is acceptable here, is illegal in other countries, and so forth. But your failure to understand that leads me to think you have brutally low intelligence.
> 
> Report me for not breaking the law? good luck with that. You wouldn't do nada because you know you'd get your ass whooped :lol:


 Why would I get my ass "whooped"? :lol:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> Well obviously it is illegal in this country, and I have never broke the law, so no idea why you're even bringing this up. My point was it differs from country to country and it isn't so black and white. What is acceptable here, is illegal in other countries, and so forth. But your failure to understand that leads me to think you have brutally low intelligence.
> 
> Report me for not breaking the law? good luck with that. You wouldn't do nada because you know you'd get your ass whooped :lol:


 Just because it's legal in different countries does not make it right. Women have been stoned to death in football stadiums informs of thousands in other countries for cheating or even less crimes that doesn't mean its right. Your a moron if you can't understand why people disagree with you when you openly admit to defending it if you know a girl is underage but that still would not deter you because you think they look older


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Just because it's legal in different countries does not make it right. Women have been stoned to death in football stadiums informs of thousands in other countries for cheating or even less crimes that doesn't mean its right. Your a moron if you can't understand why people disagree with you when you openly admit to defending it if you know a girl is underage but that still would not deter you because you think they look older


 Who are you to decide what is wrong or right? The legal age here is 16, and 20 in other countries, are you saying we are wrong for setting it at 16? Are certain states in America wrong for setting it at 18? Like I said mate, all you can do is follow the laws of the country you are in. I never said I'd get with an underage girl. I said its natural to find sexually mature girls attractive, and this can occur at different ages/stages, never said I'd do anything with them. Stop reaching.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> Who are you to decide what is wrong or right? The legal age here is 16, and 20 in other countries, are you saying we are wrong for setting it at 16? Like I said mate, all you can do is follow the laws of the country you are in. I never said I'd get with an underage girl, I'm sayin' its natural to find sexually mature girls attractive, and this cna occur at different ages/stages, never said I'd do anything with them. Stop reaching.


 Where did I say I decide if it's right or wrong? In Tricky as per the username so that answers your other question.

Your actually wrong again, you don't just follow the laws of the country your in you can still be charged for committing a crime in another county which breaks your country's laws


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Where did I say I decide if it's right or wrong? In Tricky as per the username so that answers your other question.
> 
> Your actually wrong again, you don't just follow the laws of the country your in you can still be charged for committing a crime in another county which breaks your country's laws


 It was literally the 1st thing you said. "just because other country doesnt make it right blah blah". You don't have the authority to decide what is wrong or right. All you can do is obey the law. And obviously in these situations it's wiser to compare with a 1st world country. I know there will be poorer countries with low age of consents but they are considerably further behind in many areas. The age of consent for example is 14 in Germany (baring in mind the younger partner isn't being exploited)

I'm talking about native people born in that country. Not relocating to take advantage.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

When ,my psychiatrist spoke to me about going somewhere and beating up a bully from my past , I had found out where he worked using social media . I said to him,I bet you think Iam some kind of psycho don't you. He said'no not at all',with two large psychiatric nurses . which reminded me of a scene in con air with nick cage, where cage went ' no not at all' in answer to a similar question. So it's offical Iam a mad bastard.

I don't think the gear use helps, but f**k it. I might be a psycho, but I still think it was right to smash up that bully.


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Can you not read mate? He posted a picture of a girl he KNEW to be 15, saying she looked 'damn good'?? If you dont see the problem with that, then you can get in the bin with him.


 I don't agree with posting a picture, and wording can come across as a little off too, but after watching him discuss his point's, some of you guys have blown this way out of proportion. For argument's sake, how old are you? And do you have a child? I feel like you're responding emotionally more than you are rationally.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

benji666 said:


> When ,my psychiatrist spoke to me about going somewhere and beating up a bully from my past , I had found out where he worked using social media . I said to him,I bet you think Iam some kind of psycho don't you. He said'no not at all',with two large psychiatric nurses . which reminded me of a scene in con air with nick cage, where cage went ' no not at all' in answer to a similar question. So it's offical Iam a mad bastard.
> 
> I don't think the gear use helps, but f**k it. I might be a psycho, but I still think it was right to smash up that bully.


 Can't say I wouldn't do the same..


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

the whole argument with @Disclosure is that an argument is being put forward about what is the legal age for consent, when in fact in morality the legal age is irrelevant if you are an adult, ( I assume he is in his twenties) it is wrong to be messing around with school girls, regardless if they look 20 when they put their make up on. is plain wrong but he is entitled to his opinion.

however if he was ever caught sniffing around my daughter, then he would get a visit from some very friendly gentlemen, who would make sure he would be able to do touch or post another ever again, as its very hard to do without fingers.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I am not long out of the mental hospital so I think I count.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> I am not long out of the mental hospital so I think I count.


 Most of us thought you were busy reppin' the 100's.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Most of us thought you were busy reppin' the 100's.


 I was repping the TV in the sanctuary lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> I was repping the TV in the sanctuary lol


 It amazes me the amount of people on here who have regular visits to these places.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It amazes me the amount of people on here who have regular visits to these places.


 Lifting heavy things up and putting them down again for fun does attract a certain type of person.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It amazes me the amount of people on here who have regular visits to these places.


 I was visiting a friend lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

never-say-never said:


> The award goes to @DTA for performing open surgery on himself and cutting his own nipple off and posting pictures of it on UKM as well.
> 
> cant get any madder than that...
> 
> Mad and a bad ass.... :beer:


 I didnt know there was pics, have you got a link?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> the whole argument with @Disclosure is that an argument is being put forward about what is the legal age for consent, when in fact in morality the legal age is irrelevant if you are an adult, ( I assume he is in his twenties) it is wrong to be messing around with school girls, regardless if they look 20 when they put their make up on. is plain wrong but he is entitled to his opinion.
> 
> however if he was ever caught sniffing around my daughter, then he would get a visit from some very friendly gentlemen, who would make sure he would be able to do touch or post another ever again, as its very hard to do without fingers.


 They dont sound that friendly....

Just saying.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Lifting heavy things up and putting them down again for fun does attract a certain type of person.


 Quite true.



karbonk said:


> I was visiting a friend lol


 Could anyone else see this friend?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

karbonk said:


> I was visiting a friend lol


 Imaginary one!

Thats why you got detained!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Donny dog said:


> Imaginary one!
> 
> Thats why you got detained!


 Joking aside I do have some issues but never in my life been sectioned or hospitalised due to them, I do have a friend who was sectioned recently and he had shaved off all his hair! really out of character for him, they sent over some nurses to collect him to take him to the mental hospital but he refused to leave his flat unles he was allowed to take a tennis racket with him, he was adamant he had to take this with him....lol....


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> the whole argument with @Disclosure is that an argument is being put forward about what is the legal age for consent, when in fact in morality the legal age is irrelevant if you are an adult, ( I assume he is in his twenties) it is wrong to be messing around with school girls, regardless if they look 20 when they put their make up on. is plain wrong but he is entitled to his opinion.
> 
> however if he was ever caught sniffing around my daughter, then he would get a visit from some very friendly gentlemen, who would make sure he would be able to do touch or post another ever again, as its very hard to do without fingers.


 No idea why I'm even having to defend this so hard since I barely get with females that young. Last time I got with an 18 year old was almost a year ago, and one 17 year old couple years before that. In between these have always been older women or girls near my own age. I don't chase younger girls, nor do I meet them very often. But, if it happens, it happens. If your daughter is 17, and in the club, then that is her fault for being there and misleading others. But, I understand your view of wanting to protect her and look out for her.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> You'd be surprised how many people share the same viewpoint, men or women. Why do you think you constantly hear about teachers banging students, just lol at you indenial phaggots.


 Yeah mate Im with you. Rolf harris, Jimmy savile, Gary glitter are all with you too!


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

FFF said:


> Yeah mate Im with you. Rolf harris, Jimmy savile, Gary glitter are all with you too!


 Students of legal age


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Someone got sent to therapy and promptly got kicked out of therapy as the therapist was scared. Can't remember who?

Didn't @DTA as well as performing surgery on himself once get caught filming his neighbours having sex


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> No idea why I'm even having to defend this so hard since I barely get with females that young. Last time I got with an 18 year old was almost a year ago, and one 17 year old couple years before that. In between these have always been older women or girls near my own age. I don't chase younger girls, nor do I meet them very often. But, if it happens, it happens. If your daughter is 17, and in the club, then that is her fault for being there and misleading others. But, I understand your view of wanting to protect her and look out for her.


 nah your good for a few years yet buddy she is 3 !! lol the only club she is going to is toddler ballet !


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> Someone got sent to therapy and promptly got kicked out of therapy as the therapist was scared. Can't remember who?
> 
> Didn't @DTA as well as performing surgery on himself once get caught filming his neighbours having sex


 :thumb

That's a long story lol.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I didnt know there was pics, have you got a link?


 I didn't upload anything good. But I do have plenty of gory pics of the whole process. Dont know if I should publish them tho lol.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

DTA said:


> I didn't upload anything good. But I do have plenty of gory pics of the whole process. Dont know if I should publish them tho lol.


 What happened in the end? I believe you said you gave up halfway through because it was harder to cut through than you'd thought? Did it heal OK? What does it look like now?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> Someone got sent to therapy and promptly got kicked out of therapy as the therapist was scared. Can't remember who?


 Yeah that was me, the therapist said I had too much anger.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> What happened in the end? I believe you said you gave up halfway through because it was harder to cut through than you'd thought? Did it heal OK? What does it look like now?


 I did it again and was successful


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

DTA said:


> I did it again and was successful


 Holy s**t really? Did I miss that thread?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DTA said:


> I did it again and was successful


 Wow. Just wow.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Holy s**t really? Did I miss that thread?


 I didn't make a successful one. Last time alot of softies in the comments crying about scars and blood lol.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tazz said:


> I don't agree with posting a picture, and wording can come across as a little off too, but after watching him discuss his point's, some of you guys have blown this way out of proportion. For argument's sake, how old are you? And do you have a child? I feel like you're responding emotionally more than you are rationally.


 Its entirely rational to say that it is not normal for people to be posting a picture of a girl they know to be 15 years of ages, saying she looks 'Damn good'.......

If you think thats irrational, you either:

- Dont know what irrational means

or

- Are irrational yourself

I get it all the rage to White-Knight random people on the internet, but I draw the line at oogling 15 year old children......... but f**k me, right?? lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Back to the point

Andyhuggins is pretty mad ain't he?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

How about that vegetarian fellow vegmuscles?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DTA said:


> I didn't upload anything good. But I do have plenty of gory pics of the whole process. Dont know if I should publish them tho lol.


 Do it you animal, we all want to gawk at the freakshow!


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

DTA said:


> I didn't make a successful one. Last time alot of softies in the comments crying about scars and blood lol.


 did you inject some local anesthetic or just go full masochist on yourself?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> @BigTrev
> 
> Jonnylee - Ya junkies barsted ye
> 
> ...


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Do it you animal, we all want to gawk at the freakshow!


 Mate I'm tempted the only reason I've not is because I'm thinking I hope I don't inspire some teenager to do it lol. Could actually bleed to death.

maybe make the thread have a lol then delete it?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

jointhecrazy said:


> did you inject some local anesthetic or just go full masochist on yourself?


 Full masochistic .

some may say full retard lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DTA said:


> Mate I'm tempted the only reason I've not is because I'm thinking I hope I don't inspire some teenager to do it lol. Could actually bleed to death.
> 
> maybe make the thread have a lol then delete it?


 Morbid curiosity says... yes


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> Its entirely rational to say that it is not normal for people to be posting a picture of a girl they know to be 15 years of ages, saying she looks 'Damn good'.......
> 
> If you think thats irrational, you either:
> 
> ...


 Vaguely remember the thread... didn't he post the pic to trip other people up?

Most people assumed the catch was she was a trannie so said they would still smash anyway... before he dropped the bomb shell about her age lol

...or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> Mate I'm tempted the only reason I've not is because I'm thinking I hope I don't inspire some teenager to do it lol. Could actually bleed to death.
> 
> maybe make the thread have a lol then delete it?


 Put it in one of the adult forums if you must.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

DTA said:


> Full masochistic .
> 
> some may say full retard lol


 your an animal mate, like that's genuinely like some torture scene and you've done it to yourself


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Put it in one of the adult forums if you must.


 Posted it. Mods deleted it lol.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

2004mark said:


> Vaguely remember the thread... didn't he post the pic to trip other people up?
> 
> Most people assumed the catch was she was a trannie so said they would still smash anyway... before he dropped the bomb shell about her age lol
> 
> ...or am I thinking of something else?


 Nah....this was the thread he made after he posted the sexy photos of the underage girl which got took down by mods, to prove that even girls of 15 he 'would smash'.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> @BigTrev
> 
> Jonnylee
> 
> ...


 Gymgym? aha what a thread that was


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

latblaster said:


> Floydy - especially his pm that he sent on TM.


 You can fvcking talk, you phoney 2-faced cnut.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And.....we're off!!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DTA said:


> Full masochistic .
> 
> some may say full retard lol


 Full legend. Srs. Will go down in UKM history.

"Remember no audi? "

" yea but what about that loon that did surgery on his self "


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Full legend. Srs. Will go down in UKM history.
> 
> "Remember no audi? "
> 
> " yea but what about that loon that did surgery on his self "


 I made a thread with photos but mods deleted it. I want my place I'm history lol.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Why does every thread always end up full of arguing lmao


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> Why does every thread always end up full of arguing lmao


 Too much oestrogen


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Floydy said:


> You can fvcking talk, you phoney 2-faced cnut.


 Don't let them grind you down, Mate!

You seem like a great guy to me


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

FFF said:


> Don't let them grind you down, Mate!
> 
> You seem like a great guy to me


 I'm a beautiful man, FFF


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Floydy said:


> I'm a beautiful man, FFF


 Everyone seems to portray you as a cock gobbler rather than a beautiful man. Are you UKM's version of Kurt cobain. Misunderstood? Id like to get to know you.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FFF said:


> Everyone seems to portray you as a cock gobbler rather than a beautiful man. Are you UKM's version of Kurt cobain. Misunderstood? Id like to get to know you.


 You're wasting your time if you don't have large muscles.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Isn't it ironic how most on here are mentally ill....at least Now I Know I can go abit less harsh. @BLUE(UK) u do realise ur prob one of about 3 on here who's not mentally ill :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Isn't it ironic how most on here are mentally ill....at least Now I Know I can go abit less harsh. @BLUE(UK) u do realise ur prob one of about 3 on here who's not mentally ill :thumb


 I hide it well. :thumb


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You're wasting your time if you don't have large muscles.


 Is he purple aki?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FFF said:


> Is he purple aki?


 There's only one way to find out...


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Isn't it ironic how most on here are mentally ill....at least Now I Know I can go abit less harsh. @BLUE(UK) u do realise ur prob one of about 3 on here who's not mentally ill :thumb


 I'm not mentally ill.

Anymore


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Floydy - especially his pm that he sent on TM.


 Heard about this. What did he send?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Floydy said:


> You can fvcking talk, you phoney 2-faced cnut.





latblaster said:


> And.....we're off!!!


 LOL


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Heard about this. What did he send?


 he was caught out sending pm's to people trying to hook up with them, he's been banned from almost every BB forum including this one where he used to post under a different username, he is the BB forums answer to purple aki. fvcker has wife and kids and spends his spare time trying to hook up with boys on the sly. fvcking despicable c**t tbh. usually blames his sexual indescretions on some kind of depressive episodes or personal crisis, pretty fvcking cretinous behaviour really, i feel sorry for his wife and kids.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> he was caught out sending pm's to people trying to hook up with them, he's been banned from almost every BB forum including this one where he used to post under a different username, he is the BB forums answer to purple aki. fvcker has wife and kids and spends his spare time trying to hook up with boys on the sly. fvcking despicable c**t tbh. usually blames his sexual indescretions on some kind of depressive episodes or personal crisis, pretty fvcking cretinous behaviour really, i feel sorry for his wife and kids.


 s**t, that's pretty grim. Kind of f**ked up really.

@Floydy, no PM's please mate.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

i'll take a PM @Floydy but that's all im taking.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Your parents must both have autism and past it down to you, you think like a fvcking plank.
> 
> 1 - you are sexually attracted as you stated you would have sex and have said multiple times that you HAVE had sex with 16/17 year olds.
> 
> ...


 I had sex with multiple 15/16/17 yr olds while being 18/19/20 years old, does that make me a Pedofile? no, because this is what teenagers do these days, open your eyes lol 
or go to any site like motherless. com to see what the "good" 16 yr old girls do behind closed doors lol they are not kids anymore

btw this was in Germany where the age of consent is 14, and people have no problem with it


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

BetterThanYou said:


> I had sex with multiple 15/16/17 yr olds while being 18/19/20 years old, does that make me a Pedofile? no, because this is what teenagers do these days, open your eyes lol
> or go to any site like motherless. com to see what the "good" 16 yr old girls do behind closed doors lol they are not kids anymore
> 
> btw this was in Germany where the age of consent is 14, and people have no problem with it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DTA said:


> I'm not mentally ill.
> 
> Anymore


 Well that's debatable u cut ya titties off!!!! :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> I had sex with multiple 15/16/17 yr olds while being 18/19/20 years old, does that make me a Pedofile? no, because this is what teenagers do these days, open your eyes lol
> or go to any site like motherless. com to see what the "good" 16 yr old girls do behind closed doors lol they are not kids anymore
> 
> btw this was in Germany where the age of consent is 14, and people have no problem with it


 At 18 with a 15 year old.. Therefore I call you disgusting aswell. Good day.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> At 18 with a 15 year old.. Therefore I call you disgusting aswell. Good day.


 Yea I can't be bothered to ever join your guys debate but that some dodgy s**t


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> I had sex with multiple 15/16/17 yr olds while being 18/19/20 years old, does that make me a Pedofile? no, because this is what teenagers do these days, open your eyes lol
> or go to any site like motherless. com to see what the "good" 16 yr old girls do behind closed doors lol they are not kids anymore
> 
> btw this was in Germany where the age of consent is 14, and people have no problem with it


 When I was that age if you were sleeping with a girl a few years younger you would get labelled a 'nonce in training'. For good reason too.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

My list of people for bullying on this forum:

@Disclosure

and now welcome to the list, I introduce you to another dirty pedophile

@BetterThanYou

Wont let me tag ya.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

BetterThanYou said:


> I had sex with multiple 15/16/17 yr olds while being 18/19/20 years old, does that make me a Pedofile? no, because this is what teenagers do these days, open your eyes lol
> or go to any site like motherless. com to see what the "good" 16 yr old girls do behind closed doors lol they are not kids anymore
> 
> btw this was in Germany where the age of consent is 14, and people have no problem with it


 Respect the honesty atleast. This topic/subject has been done to death now, and finds it's way into any thread. Its just boring now. Same jokes, same corny people tagging their dead comebacks. Long as you do your s**t legal, whatever. The rate at which a female starts puberty or is developed is becoming lower and lower nowadays. It has dropped a certain percentage over each decade. Can't be bothered finding the source, don't care to look right now.

Adults and teens think slightly differently. Adults with the prefrontal cortex. And thus, the risk adolescents having sex has is that their brains are not neurally mature (these include factors that analyse self control/risk assessment etc), however *the brain is generally not fully mature til 25*. So who is to decide when such a thing is right? its not that black and white.

Dated a 16 year old when I was 18 crew. Feltgoodman


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> My list of people for bullying on this forum:
> 
> @Disclosure
> 
> ...


 You ain't bullied no one, just some whiney emotional beta on an internet forum. Cry more phaggot, worrying excessively about s**t that don't concern you. Lol. True beta.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> You ain't bullied no one, just some whiney emotional beta on an internet forum. Cry more phaggot, worrying excessively about s**t that don't concern you. Lol. True beta.


 Don't you be getting angry and hitting those keys on your keyboard to hard your gran might complain about the noise


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Don't you be getting angry and hitting those keys on your keyboard to hard your gran might complain about the noise


 Just read that post in your gay voice

You probably did the homosexual hand gesture too with your handbag on next to your poodle


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> Just read that post in your gay voice
> 
> You probably did the homosexual hand gesture too with your handbag on next to your poodle


 Your more brain dead that I thought was possible first you don't think Northern Ireland is in the Uk then you justify being liking children in a sexual way and now from a picture of a lean fawn and white dog in my Avi you think it's a poodle


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Your more brain dead that I thought was possible first you don't think Northern Ireland is in the Uk then you justify being liking children in a sexual way and now from a picture of a lean fawn and white dog in my Avi you think it's a poodle


 Take the cock out your mouth before you speak


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> Take the cock out your mouth before you speak


 I'm not speaking im typing this is an Internet forum not Skype


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I'm not speaking im typing this is an Internet forum not Skype


 But you're not denying lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

superpube said:


> But you're not denying lol


 Are you another who believes white race are superior and god created us all and that gays are to be frowned upon? What's the issue it's 2017 not 1997.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

@Disclosure & @superpube blow me boys

quote 'lol'

Tricky


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Are you another who believes white race are superior and god created us all and that gays are to be frowned upon? What's the issue it's 2017 not 1997.


 No I'm actually not a retard.

Nothing wrong with a good bit of sausage dude.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Tricky said:


> @Disclosure & @superpube blow me boys
> 
> quote 'lol'
> 
> Tricky


 Oi don't mix me up with him!


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

I think it's obvious what's going on here

@Disclosure and @Floydy live together, not worked out which is the giver and which is the taker or if they have a Master and underling relationship going on.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

FFF said:


> I think it's obvious what's going on here
> 
> @Disclosure and @Floydy live together, not worked out which is the giver and which is the taker or if they have a Master and underling relationship going on.


 @FFF Sounds like a gay relationship problem that took part between yourself and @Tricky.

I'm alright thanks


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Disclosure said:


> @FFF Sounds like a gay relationship problem that took part between yourself and @Tricky.
> 
> I'm alright thanks


 Very creative and original reply

you keep working on your 180kg squats you dreamer


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Very creative and original reply
> 
> you keep working on your 180kg squats you dreamer


 I'll post a video of it soon, just promise you won't fap to my ass, I'd rather not feel violated.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

All this talk of pedophilia has gone on too long, and what's more concerning is those of u who keep bringing it up into every thread like it's u who seem to get off on it....can't u all talk about makeup at least I could get some tips.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> All this talk of pedophilia has gone on too long, and what's more concerning is those of u who keep bringing it up into every thread like it's u who seem to get off on it....can't u all talk about makeup at least I could get some tips.


 Pedos and feminists usually share the same views


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> All this talk of pedophilia has gone on too long, and what's more concerning is those of u who keep bringing it up into every thread like it's u who seem to get off on it....can't u all talk about makeup at least I could get some tips.


 I for once agree on all of your points.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> Pedos and feminists usually share the same views


 No they don't dumbass....I'm female with a child I'd cut ya balls off just for,saying that so watch ya mouth. ....I don't understand why u all keep saying it...


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> No they don't dumbass....I'm female with a child I'd cut ya balls off just for,saying that so watch ya mouth. ....I don't understand why u all keep saying it...


 I'm a male with a child and I don't go around throwing out threats to cut someone's balls off for a comment made by a stranger online. Geez your too easy! Watch my mouth :lol:

im over here in Northern Ireland your more than welcome to come and try cut anything off I'm sure you child would like to grow up without his/her mother. damn feminists are as bad as these white folk thinking they are a superior race all brain dead


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

superpube said:


> I for once agree on all of your points.


 I concur


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> You ain't bullied no one, just some whiney emotional beta on an internet forum. Cry more phaggot, worrying excessively about s**t that don't concern you. Lol. True beta.


 Calling someone a beta is a pretty beta thing to do.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> I'm a male with a child and I don't go around throwing out threats to cut someone's balls off for a comment made by a stranger online. Geez your too easy! Watch my mouth :lol:
> 
> im over here in Northern Ireland your more than welcome to come and try cut anything off I'm sure you child would like to grow up without his/her mother. damn feminists are as bad as these white folk thinking they are a superior race all brain dead


 So twice u mentioned 'white superior' today....that issue lies with yourself.

Nobody likes a kiddie fiddler we get it...why keep mentioning it. I'm not a fan of disclosure but iv watched over the weeks how it's transformed Into a whole ' here he is let's target him' saga. Just like they tried to do with me...it's always the same lot...and all they want him to do really is bite so an argument erupts and he gets banned..I don't agree with his view on the subject either but he isn't the one who keeps discussing it is he.

As for the boring feminist line...well this can cause a self fulling prophecy...I shall take the feminist approach if that's what u prefer in a reply.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> So twice u mentioned 'white superior' today....that issue lies with yourself.
> 
> Nobody likes a kiddie fiddler we get it...why keep mentioning it. I'm not a fan of disclosure but iv watched over the weeks how it's transformed Into a whole ' here he is let's target him' saga. Just like they tried to do with me...it's always the same lot...and all they want him to do really is bite so an argument erupts and he gets banned..I don't agree with his view on the subject either but he isn't the one who keeps discussing it is he.
> 
> As for the boring feminist line...well this can cause a self fulling prophecy...I shall take the feminist approach if that's what u prefer in a reply.


 Damn I'm all outta likes for the day. I'm unsure who you mean as a collective trying to get him banned. I'm simply busting his balls and going along with the fact he using homosexual references towards me even though I'm a straight married father but hey it's simply and Internet forum with a bunch of strangers some who lift and the majority it seems do not. I threw out the feminist bait and honestly didn't expect to get such a bite on the first cast but hey ho sometimes it's potato sometimes it's pootatto


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> You ain't bullied no one, just some whiney emotional beta on an internet forum. Cry more phaggot, worrying excessively about s**t that don't concern you. Lol. True beta.


 True beta for shagging people my own age is that it or because I don't need to take advantage of people like you? 

Only a fagg0t needs to TRY and show people how "alpha" he is.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> So twice u mentioned 'white superior' today....that issue lies with yourself.
> 
> Nobody likes a kiddie fiddler we get it...why keep mentioning it. I'm not a fan of disclosure but iv watched over the weeks how it's transformed Into a whole ' here he is let's target him' saga. Just like they tried to do with me...it's always the same lot...and all they want him to do really is bite so an argument erupts and he gets banned..I don't agree with his view on the subject either but he isn't the one who keeps discussing it is he.
> 
> As for the boring feminist line...well this can cause a self fulling prophecy...I shall take the feminist approach if that's what u prefer in a reply.


 Only reason I keep targetting him for is because I don't have the fortune of seeing him in person. Shame because I'd love to spoon your eyes out @Disclosure

Nobody likes a dirty cvnt, posting pictures of youngsters and talking about them like shite. The guy seriously needs killing off.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Only reason I keep targetting him for is because I don't have the fortune of seeing him in person. Shame because I'd love to spoon your eyes out @Disclosure
> 
> Nobody likes a dirty cvnt, posting pictures of youngsters and talking about them like shite. The guy seriously needs killing off.


 Haha try it mate, I'm from manchester


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

FFF said:


> Everyone seems to portray you as a cock gobbler rather than a beautiful man. Are you UKM's version of Kurt cobain. Misunderstood? Id like to get to know you.


 Well mate, it's the folk on here that don't know me personally who judge me to be misunderstood. Who can actually know anyone beyond a cyberspace image on sites such as these.

People who have known us for years are the only ones who can honestly pass any judgement on any of us are they not? Everything else is hearsay and escalation of a pathetic wind-up.

So, sorry to disappoint pal, but nope...no cock gobbler. Not even a beautiful man - in fact I'm rather ugly tbh. One thing I am is honest and genuine with people though...how many others on UK-M can say they are?

Regards


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> he was caught out sending pm's to people trying to hook up with them, he's been banned from almost every BB forum including this one where he used to post under a different username, he is the BB forums answer to purple aki. fvcker has wife and kids and spends his spare time trying to hook up with boys on the sly. fvcking despicable c**t tbh. usually blames his sexual indescretions on some kind of depressive episodes or personal crisis, pretty fvcking cretinous behaviour really, i feel sorry for his wife and kids.


 You really are a desperate and ill-informed daft lad aren't you pal? A sad bedroom dweller stabbing pathetic and childish remarks on his jizz-stained keyboard lol.

Get with the picture silly cnut. Can't you see that stupid PM was a wind-up. Get a fu**ing life, soft lad.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Haha try it mate, I'm from manchester


 I would actually love to.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> Haha try it mate, I'm from manchester


 Is that try it mate... I'M FROM MANCHESTER or is actually just try it mate i'm in manchester? :lol:


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I would actually love to.


 What's stopping you?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Is that try it mate... I'M FROM MANCHESTER or is actually just try it mate i'm in manchester? :lol:


 2nd one. Just seeing if you are nearby.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclosure said:


> What's stopping you?


 Well it's easy for you say shite like "come meet me" but why on earth would I go over to kill ya lol. You know I wouldn't and that's because I can't be bothered traveling cross country you tit lol.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm nearby as in in the north west but no, i'm like a good 80mile away and I don't have time to travel for 2hours lol


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I'm nearby as in in the north west but no, i'm like a good 80mile away and I don't have time to travel for 2hours lol


 Fair enough, well all this back and talk is pointless then, waste of time.

I'll keep banging 18 and 19 year olds in peace (inb4 predictable quote edit)


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Disclosure said:


> Fair enough, well all this back and talk is pointless then, waste of time.
> 
> I'll keep banging 18 and 19 year olds in peace (inb4 predictable quote edit)


 Mate, I'm with you on this. Most of the idiots on this GenCon thread have no discernible life whatsoever. No wives or g/f's, no family life, a bad upbringing, they don't train and they rarely leave their bedrooms. They are the worst possible cowards and absolutely NONE of them would ever say anything face to face to either of us in real life.

First option is to ignore them of course, but otherwise insult them and play them at their own game. They know they have an insecurity complex and their only outlet is to diss folk on numerous sites like this one. In any case, it doesn't actually say much for the moderation on this forum does it? Where are they, or are they happy to let these immature trolls have free reign of this torrid and despairing forum? @Lorian - get a grip fella. @Vetran - Nice thread as always.

f**k 'em, lol.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

In before floydy pms disclosure for poofery


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> In before floydy pms disclosure for poofery


 Not very original just like the rest of em' aren't are we, w**ker?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Floydy said:


> You really are a desperate and ill-informed daft lad aren't you pal? A sad bedroom dweller stabbing pathetic and childish remarks on his jizz-stained keyboard lol.
> 
> Get with the picture silly cnut. Can't you see that stupid PM was a wind-up. Get a fu**ing life, soft lad.


 same old floydy, in denial, same old story, yoy was depressed, it was a wind up, lol. As for getting a life, my life is great, far better than your pitiful existence in the closet.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Haha try it mate, I'm from manchester


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> same old floydy, in denial, same old story, yoy was depressed, it was a wind up, lol. As for getting a life, my life is great, far better than your pitiful existence in the closet.


 You really are a desperate individual. Why were you banned from MuscleTalk then? The only reason folk get banned from a well-managed site like MT is because they are trolling.

I'm surprised you don't get your head stoved in around the place you live your torrid and meaningless existence. What a fu**ing jerk.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

@Floydy, to be fair, all you have to do is google 'Floydy muscle' with other variants after your name and a long host of forums show up that you have been banned from and insane amount of arguments you get involved in. It seems many people have issues with you.
Might be wise to use different usernames, which I bet you have done, so that would indicate even more odd behaviour and bannings.


----------



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)

not me tbh nevermind that I'm barely even active here

need to use this forum more getting bored of fitmisc etc


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tricky said:


> Damn I'm all outta likes for the day. I'm unsure who you mean as a collective trying to get him banned. I'm simply busting his balls and going along with the fact he using homosexual references towards me even though I'm a straight married father but hey it's simply and Internet forum with a bunch of strangers some who lift and the majority it seems do not. I threw out the feminist bait and honestly didn't expect to get such a bite on the first cast but hey ho sometimes it's potato sometimes it's pootatto


 It's not bait tho....il just treat with contempt.

If u know ur not a **** it shouldn't bother u ...I know I'm not a feminist but shhhh don't tell em.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Floydy said:


> *You really are a desperate individual.* Why were you banned from MuscleTalk then? The only reason folk get banned from a well-managed site like MT is because they are trolling.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't get your head stoved in around the place you live your torrid and meaningless existence. What a fu**ing jerk.


 says the 50 something married man trawling the internet for young boys.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Floydy said:


> Not very original just like the rest of em' aren't are we, w**ker?


 'em*

Now back in the closet pal


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Isn't it ironic how most on here are mentally ill....at least Now I Know I can go abit less harsh. @BLUE(UK) u do realise ur prob one of about 3 on here who's not mentally ill :thumb


 I do not suffer from mental illness... I enjoy every minute of it..


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Floydy said:


> Mate, I'm with you on this. Most of the idiots on this GenCon thread have no discernible life whatsoever. No wives or g/f's, no family life, a bad upbringing, they don't train and they rarely leave their bedrooms. They are the worst possible cowards and absolutely NONE of them would ever say anything face to face to either of us in real life.
> 
> First option is to ignore them of course, but otherwise insult them and play them at their own game. They know they have an insecurity complex and their only outlet is to diss folk on numerous sites like this one. In any case, it doesn't actually say much for the moderation on this forum does it? Where are they, or are they happy to let these immature trolls have free reign of this torrid and despairing forum? @Lorian - get a grip fella. @Vetran - Nice thread as always.
> 
> f**k 'em, lol.


 Fvck off ya daft idiot you're full of nonsense. I've never seen you before so do us a favor and p1ss off again


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Quackerz said:


>


 lmaooo


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

fvcking howling


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

FFF said:


> @Floydy, to be fair, all you have to do is google 'Floydy muscle' with other variants after your name and a long host of forums show up that you have been banned from and insane amount of arguments you get involved in. It seems many people have issues with you.
> Might be wise to use different usernames, which I bet you have done, so that would indicate even more odd behaviour and bannings.


 I just speak my mind mate, people know where they stand with me. Tell it as it is in other words pal. And I'm definitely not going to change my username again like so many others do - they're just cowards who hide behind their own disgrace.

What you see is what you get pal, nothing wrong with that in my book.



NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Fvck off ya daft idiot you're full of nonsense. I've never seen you before so do us a favor and p1ss off again


 Good lad.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> I do not suffer from mental illness... I enjoy every minute of it..


 Good..I would hate to think anyone on here was suffering


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Good..I would hate to think anyone on here was suffering


 It is called Trembolone


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I think this guy beats us all.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4276432/Cannibal-frat-boy-s-like-waking-nightmare.html


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@Tomahawk is definitely in with a shout for this, remember when you said that woman curled up in a ball when you raised your voice haha wtf man


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I think @DTA unless someone else has done some diy surgery and cut their dick off or something.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> I think @DTA unless someone else has done some diy surgery and cut their dick off or something.


 Home made sex change. How hipstery!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

FFF said:


> Home made sex change. How hipstery!


 Gotta think big for ukm fame


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Floydy said:


> Mate, I'm with you on this. Most of the idiots on this GenCon thread have no discernible life whatsoever. No wives or g/f's, no family life, a bad upbringing, they don't train and they rarely leave their bedrooms. *They are the worst possible cowards and absolutely NONE of them would ever say anything face to face to either of us in real life.*
> 
> First option is to ignore them of course, but otherwise insult them and play them at their own game. They know they have an insecurity complex and their only outlet is to diss folk on numerous sites like this one. In any case, it doesn't actually say much for the moderation on this forum does it? Where are they, or are they happy to let these immature trolls have free reign of this torrid and despairing forum? @Lorian - get a grip fella. @Vetran - Nice thread as always.
> 
> f**k 'em, lol.


 I would say anything to your face. Couldn't give a rainbow colored crap TBH.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Is the part where I'm supposed to feel bad or deny it? lol.
> 
> I forgot a girl only grows tits at 25, my bad bro. If you cant face the reality that there are a number of attractive young girls, then you are simply indenial


 This where it stems from. You openly admit to finding kids attractive yes 15 is still a child.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> This where it stems from. You openly admit to finding kids attractive yes 15 is still a child.


 It is natural to see a nice pair of boobs, or a nice ass and find it attractive. There are a number of developed young girls, any man can find a number of young girls attractive


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> It is natural to see a nice pair of boobs, or a nice ass and find it attractive. There are a number of developed young girls, any man can find a number of young girls attractive


 Are you for real? Men or women who find kids attractive have psychological problems. Worst still your openly admitting to your desires towards kids on a forum. Your a risk to children and I think a moderator needs to act on what you've said.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> Are you for real? Men or women who find kids attractive have psychological problems. Worst still your openly admitting to your desires towards kids on a forum. Your a risk to children and I think a moderator needs to act on what you've said.


 All I'm sayin is that its perfectly normal to find a developed young woman attractive. A developed young woman does not resemble a kid/child. Pls go.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> All I'm sayin is that its perfectly normal to find a developed young woman attractive. A developed young woman does not resemble a kid/child. Pls go.


 Your comment said 15. So no it's not normal you obviously knew the girl you found attractive was 15. You need help and I'm surprised your still allowed to be here and that your comments haven't been forwarded to the police. What if you act on your sexual desires and we've all sat here watching you unfold. I've screenshot your comments.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> Your comment said 15. So no it's not normal you obviously knew the girl you found attractive was 15. You need help and I'm surprised your still allowed to be here and that your comments haven't been forwarded to the police. What if you act on your sexual desires and we've all sat here watching you unfold. I've screenshot your comments.


 Lmao. Screenshot what you want mate. I have never had sex with anyone under 16. And the majority of my lays have been in 20's. Having sex with a minor is wrong, one should not break the law in this regard. It is perfectly fine to find young women attractive, however one should not act upon it until it's legal in whatever location you are from, as the age of consent differs everywhere. I have always said this, from my first thread to now.

There are some hot as fuk young girls, I'm not ashamed to admit it. Screenshot that, set it as your phone/desktop wallpaper, send it to your mother. I don't give a fuk mate, It's the truth boyo and It is perfectly normal. People just love to lie to themselves to put on a 'I'm normal' front. Get some balls you indenial fukwit


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Lmao. Screenshot what you want mate. I have never had sex with anyone under 16. And the majority of my lays have been in 20's. Having sex with a minor is wrong, one should not break the law in this regard. It is perfectly fine to find young women attractive, however one should not act upon it until it's legal in whatever location you are from, as the age of consent differs everywhere. I have always said this, from my first thread to now.
> 
> There are some hot as fuk young girls, I'm not ashamed to admit it. Screenshot that, set it as your phone/desktop wallpaper, send it to your mother. I don't give a fuk mate, It's the truth boyo and It is perfectly normal. People just love to lie to themselves to put on a 'I'm normal' front. Get some balls you indenial fukwit


 I'd never befriend anyone who thinks it's normal to find kids attractive. Your defensive behaviour tells a story in itself. I'm scared for any young children you may have around you or in your visions. If you can openly say what your saying god only knows what type of predator you could turn into around kids. You really do need help if you think what your saying is normal.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> I'd never befriend anyone who thinks it's normal to find kids attractive. Your defensive behaviour tells a story in itself. I'm scared for any young children you may have around you or in your visions. If you can openly say what your saying god only knows what type of predator you could turn into around kids. You really do need help if you think what your saying is normal.


 I stand by everything I said


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> I stand by everything I said


 If you act on what you say or just have the vision. I.e. Find children under 16 attractive the word for you in the English dictionary is the same. Of course you stand by what you say your in denial and think your good until you act on your fantasies. But your thought process is already in full action. Get help before you take it too far.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> If you act on what you say or just have the vision. I.e. Find children under 16 attractive the word for you in the English dictionary is the same. Of course you stand by what you say your in denial and think your good until you act on your fantasies. But your thought process is already in full action. Get help before you take it too far.


 I've argued this point in the other thread and countless others. Not getting into a long debate again. And no you are not right


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> I've argued this point in the other thread and countless others. Not getting into a long debate again. And no you are not right


 Not an argument and I'd take no gratification from you telling me I'm right. You've admitted to finding children attractive where's the argument?


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> Not an argument and I'd take no gratification from you telling me I'm right. You've admitted to finding children attractive where's the argument?


 What is not a child to you?


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> What is not a child to you?


 15 is a child to me.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> 15 is a child to me.


 So its okay to find 16 year olds attractive, but never a 15?


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> So its okay to find 16 year olds attractive, but never a 15?


 Your trying your best to make it ok to get a sweat on thinking of 15 year olds. Have a word with yourself, it makes no odds what age you say 16,17 or 65. You clearly said you find kids attractive.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> Your trying your best to make it ok to get a sweat on thinking of 15 year olds. Have a word with yourself, it makes no odds what age you say 16,17 or 65. You clearly said you find kids attractive.


 Lol you can't even answer the question. Strong debate skills. Puberty is the main indiciation of going from a child to an adult. You don't know what you are talking about. You don't even know the definition of paedophilia. Pls go


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Lol you can't even answer the question. Strong debate skills.


 Debate? Argument? Your debating and arguing with yourself. It's simple at 15 years old your a child, you find 15 year olds attractive. I'd speak to someone regarding what you've gone through as a child.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> Debate? Argument? Your debating and arguing with yourself. It's simple at 15 years old your a child, you find 15 year olds attractive. I'd speak to someone regarding what you've gone through as a child.


 16 = okay

15 years and 364 days = death penalty


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

For f**k sakes not this s**t again. Seems like every thread always deviates towards this debate. Robsta was the original hard man on here


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> 16 = okay
> 
> 15 years and 364 days = death penalty


 You've proved what you are and obviously the mods aren't going to block you. Thing is nobody likes people like you not on here or in person. I'd be pretty sure you've no friends and if you have I'd love to know what they think of your thoughts towards children.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> You've proved what you are and obviously the mods aren't going to block you. Thing is nobody likes people like you not on here or in person. I'd be pretty sure you've no friends and if you have I'd love to know what they think of your thoughts towards children.


 My friends agree. We discuss this openly all the time. I'm actually friends with honest people, and not people that don't put on a front.

You can't decide 16 is okay and 15 is not based off apperance. That is absolutely retarded, and paints everyone with the same brush. You can't even defend your point properly, you just use the pathetic "hurr I already know what you are bro, you've proved yourself". Get real.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> My friends agree. We discuss this openly all the time. I'm actually friends with honest people, and not people that don't put on a front.
> 
> You can't decide 16 is okay and 15 is not based off apperance. That is absolutely retarded, and paints everyone with the same brush. You can't even defend your point properly, you just use the pathetic "hurr I already know what you are bro, you've proved yourself". Get real.


 You didn't go out and pull what you thought was a 20 year old lass. Your openly stating you get off on kids knowing they are a child.


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

JonSon said:


> You didn't go out and pull what you thought was a 20 year old lass. Your openly stating you get off on kids knowing they are a child.


 What? Now you are just pulling chit out of your ass. Lol. Never said anything of the sort.


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

I am.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Milfhunter said:


> I am.


 certainly are coming on here looking for a MILF. This aint fu'cking mumsnet... Though sometimes you would think it is!


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

FFF said:


> certainly are coming on here looking for a MILF. This aint fu'cking mumsnet... Though sometimes you would think it is!


 I've birds chasing me all around this forum.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Milfhunter said:


> I've birds chasing me all around this forum.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Test-e said:


> View attachment 140155


 So that's why doves cry


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Milfhunter said:


> I've birds chasing me all around this forum.


 Women here like sissy sluts

That's why


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

not me


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Women here like sissy sluts
> 
> That's why


 I'd be a sissy slut all day for some decent snatch.

Sue me?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Milfhunter said:


> I'd be a sissy slut all day for some decent snatch.
> 
> Sue me?


 Let me know if you found any decent one on here lol


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Let me know if you found any decent one on here lol


 Is that you in your avatar PIC? Fair f**ks if so man.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Milfhunter said:


> Is that you in your avatar PIC? Fair f**ks if so man.


 Of course its me man :thumb

It's all drugs anyway :whistling:


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Of course its me man :thumb
> 
> It's all drugs anyway :whistling:


 Fair play mate, nice shape.

Thinking of maybe taking TRT, hoping to get knowledgeable info on here because need to get more info around it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Milfhunter said:


> Fair play mate, nice shape.
> 
> Thinking of maybe taking TRT, hoping to get knowledgeable info on here because need to get more info around it.


 Knowledge is power. ..

Research and ask as many questions as you want

Safe if you know what you doing


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Knowledge is power. ..
> 
> Research and ask as many questions as you want
> 
> Safe if you know what you doing


 Quick one for you m8. Any side effects? Like hair loss?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Milfhunter said:


> Quick one for you m8. Any side effects? Like hair loss?


 No... it's genetic

Steroids can make it happen a bit faster

I Got all my hair and I'm 40 :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> No... it's genetic
> 
> Steroids can make it happen a bit faster
> 
> I Got all my hair and I'm 40 :whistling:


 'Kinell, I thought you were about 50.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 'Kinell, I thought you were about 50.


 Mrs it's 27 years

That's all it matters


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Its entirely rational to say that it is not normal for people to be posting a picture of a girl they know to be 15 years of ages, saying she looks 'Damn good'.......
> 
> If you think thats irrational, you either:
> 
> ...


 depends, you 15?


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

As a sign of how things have changed in the last 30 years, I remember when The Sun had Sam Fox as a page 3 girl when she was 16. This would be considered horrific now.

is there a certain amount of hysteria since Saville?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Mrs it's 27 years
> 
> That's all it matters


 I thought you were early 30s. f**ks going on in here


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

jake87 said:


> I thought you were early 30s. f**ks going on in here


 That's what I say to get younger pussy lol

39 in 2 months

In 1gram of test I feel like 22 again


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Iam going to try and get discharged from mental health team today, see how it goes. This is because I think they are trying to pin a diagnosis on me and I have written a 4 page dossier exposing all this,which I will hand to them . Personally I think they will glad to see the back of me, they can't help me anyway. Don't know who they do help really, if they can't drug the problem away you are pretty much f**ked.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

benji666 said:


> Iam going to try and get discharged from mental health team today, see how it goes. This is because I think they are trying to pin a diagnosis on me and I have written a 4 page dossier exposing all this,which I will hand to them . Personally I think they will glad to see the back of me, they can't help me anyway. Don't know who they do help really, if they can't drug the problem away you are pretty much f**ked.


 I think most of the people they "help" are people with simple tangible problems, e.g. social anxiety, so they say hey how about go to a pub with your friends, just relax and talk to people, and the guy comes back and says hey that changed my life, thanks doc. Or lonely housewives that are just bored and lonely, they throw some antidepressants at them and it makes them feel better. That probably covers about 70% of their cases, so they think yeah we're helping people.. Everybody else gets thrown into group therapy or some other BS that doesn't really help.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

benji666 said:


> Iam going to try and get discharged from mental health team today, see how it goes. This is because I think they are trying to pin a diagnosis on me and I have written a 4 page dossier exposing all this,which I will hand to them . Personally I think they will glad to see the back of me, they can't help me anyway. Don't know who they do help really, if they can't drug the problem away you are pretty much f**ked.


 I can only wish you well really. I do hope you overcome your issues.

If things get too much, let someone on here know(most are hidden identities) and there's a few decent people on here. They may not be able to help but it's worth a try.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

They wouldn't {Well the social worker wouldn't}, and started talking about home treatment teams as she is worried about me being a 'danger to myself and others' at the moment. 'the others' bit is because some of the scum that f**ked my life up still live round here and once I let slip about cutting all their heads off in a psychology appointment a while back when I lost my temper talking about them . I managed to negotiate her down to seeing me next week at home. going to take the afternoon off from work for the appointment {I say work but it's my mates gym and I couldn't work anywhere else because of my anger issues ,lucky to have a job to be honest, }, But I have to phone her mobile if I start seeing red again.

we changed rooms as I think the one we use is bugged {long story why I think that}. Basically if I discharge they will be around even more . I am also seeing a support worker tomorrow to start exposure therapy for PTSD. That is what they think is wrong, they aren't sure I have a personality disorder now, they think I have a very bad case of post traumatic stress disorder and she said I will be in therapy for years. She said it's so complex I am still being assessed, because the trauma was multiple.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> I think most of the people they "help" are people with simple tangible problems, e.g. social anxiety, so they say hey how about go to a pub with your friends, just relax and talk to people, and the guy comes back and says hey that changed my life, thanks doc. Or lonely housewives that are just bored and lonely, they throw some antidepressants at them and it makes them feel better. That probably covers about 70% of their cases, so they think yeah we're helping people.. Everybody else gets thrown into group therapy or some other BS that doesn't really help.


 They won't let me go mate. To be fair it wouldn't end well if I did go as the social worker said. Apparently Iam going to be in one to one therapy for years . I think I must be in the exclusive ',if we dont' keep an eye on him whether he wants it or not we are fecked' group. Still can't see me getting better from it, but apparently the social worker is going to be speaking to the psychologist as she wants to know what exactly the plan is, he has just said he needs one to one therapy for years within NHS because he has severe and complex needs and is still trying to work me out. They have decided I can't go into group therapy because Iam not good around people. She says she wants a more detailed plan in place as she said he won't tell her anything either.

Hows things going with you?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> @BigTrev
> 
> Jonnylee
> 
> ...


 I thought i would come back to check up on you all :thumb


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

BigTrev said:


> I thought i would come back to check up on you all :thumb


 Welcome back

Avi still not changed, lol


----------



## ScottyS (Jan 22, 2017)

@Slagface and @Frandeman have to be in the top 10


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ScottyS said:


> @Slagface and @Frandeman have to be in the top 10


 At 40 I just do give a f**k anymore :thumb


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Ya all wee fukin fruits ye ar ye


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

@benji666 I was in the funny farm when I was 21. Im 29 now got kids and live a fairly normal life.

Just got to get thro that journey to figure out how u can feel better.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I reckon I am, seeing as I had a 5.8 K/D on Halo Reach on the Xbox 360 and got to round 31 on Zombies ww2 COD last night.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

ScottyS said:


> @Slagface and @Frandeman have to be in the top 10


 Not me anymore. I'm not on the sesh no more. I'm done. Finished. Had Enough. Pipe n slippers for me now


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Why has no-one mentioned @LeeDaLifter yet?


----------



## ScottyS (Jan 22, 2017)

Slagface said:


> Not me anymore. I'm not on the sesh no more. I'm done. Finished. Had Enough. Pipe n slippers for me now


 Sure haha, since when? Sunday night

Not an insult mate, just you're not your average bloke


----------



## ScottyS (Jan 22, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Why has no-one mentioned @LeeDaLifter yet?


 He's more touched than mad :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

ScottyS said:


> He's more touched than mad :lol:


 By his Uncle Dave


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm a complete nutcase just ask my doctor


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> I'm a complete nutcase just ask my doctor


 Sound like your bonkers


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Carry on fella, one day you will be stood in the dock in front of a judge with the prosecution defending a little girl who has no make up on and standing there in her school uniform.
> 
> Its not natural for grown men who know better to engage in a sexual relationship with school kids. Butter it up how you like, it is wrong plain and simple.


 Genuine post I agree with you. Even if you were in a club and thought she was older, as soon as you knew she was 15 you would walk every time. Its a law for a reason.


----------

